# Future Audi TT.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

There are so many rumors.
Latest rumor say it will be based on the Porsche 718 Boxter/Cayman.










Other rumors say it will be based on MEB.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

In case of a mid/rear engine layout they could be better resurrect the 2010 NSU TT-R plans.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

The only TT future i see is when it will be based on a Dual Motor MEB platform like the VW ID Buzz.
And hopefully with a more retro look, in line with for example the VW ID Buzz.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it will depend on "Dieselgate" costs.There may not even be VAG in future.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

All of the dealers that I have spoke to have said that the MK3 will be the last one


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well here it is. An exclusive photo of what the new Mk4 TT will probably look like .....


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Who cares it's years away.

An all-electric TT or its replacement will be on my driveway when:

a) A full charge takes no more than 5 minutes or
b) The number of charging points outnumber traditional pumps 10-1.

:lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd say, the mk4 TT will appear in Spring 2021... got a work colleague who lives in Germany and his partner works for Audi :wink:


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Dino_Donis said:


> All of the dealers that I have spoke to have said that the MK3 will be the last one


That's all the dealers who are trying to sell you a mk3?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

at that time probably you will need a wheelchair, not a car :mrgreen:



powerplay said:


> Who cares it's years away.
> 
> An all-electric TT or its replacement will be on my driveway when:
> 
> ...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

chelspeed said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > All of the dealers that I have spoke to have said that the MK3 will be the last one
> ...


Exactly.
Meanwhile the motoring press will print just about anything. Because they know it sells magazines/generates clicks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

powerplay said:


> Who cares it's years away.
> 
> An all-electric TT or its replacement will be on my driveway when:
> 
> ...


The future may be closer than you think..

The new Porsche Taycan (available now) can be charged from 5-80% in 22.5 minutes. OK, this is from a 270kW charging source (charging at home is still essentially an "overnight job") but these stations will obviously become more commonplace over the next few years. And battery technology will also advance very rapidly over the next few years. The next Cayman/Boxster may well be fully electric, so it's pretty obvious which way Porsche is going - and Audi is in close collaboration with Porsche over EV.

Electric cars obviously lack the raucous noise so beloved by some petrolheads, but performance wise it's a 'no contest'. Even a "humble" Tesla Model 3 will annihilate a C63 and M3 in a quarter mile drag race. The acceleration of the new Taycan was reported as "violent" in last weeks' AutoExpress (0-62 in 2.8 secs) - not surprising with 750 bhp and over 1000 Nm. Tesla have shaken up the market (to put it mildly) but with their long experience, the handling of new Audi/Porsche/BMW e-cars will almost certainly be much better than the American 'new-boy'. BMW, for example, is apparently planning to launch 12 new all-electric cars over the next 4 years.

On the "bigger picture" front, according to a new independent report, the government has apparently not yet fully woken up to the fact that it stands to lose a cool £28 billion per year (!) in fuel tax revenue over the next couple of decades. How motoring will be taxed in future is as yet uncertain, but those driving a lot of miles in congested city areas look set to be preferentially clobbered in one way or another.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

pcbbc said:


> Meanwhile the motoring press will print just about anything. Because they know it sells magazines/generates clicks.


Yes.

But that being said, I do think that it is unlikely that we will see a Mk4 TT (or otherwise named small coupé / roadster) until VAG is ready to market a BEV in this form factor.

My guess is that we will have another year or two of the Mk3, then a gap of one or two years, before some "TT-E" electric becomes available.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Pushing fake vents to the next level?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

The pic on the front of this weeks AutoExpress looks quite different (5 doors, and less aggressive looking) and is referred to as a "pseudo SUV" (yuk). Anyway, not really a sports car as such, so maybe Audi have just given up in this sector. One interesting thing mentioned in the article is that they say the entry level "eTTron" will be _rear_ wheel drive and have one electric motor (and about 200bhp). The RS equivalent is claimed to be getting two motors and 4WD. Price point supposed to be very similar to the current mk3 models. We'll see..

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/63972/this-weeks-issue-of-auto-express


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> One interesting thing mentioned in the article is that they say the entry level "eTTron" will be rear wheel drive and have one electric motor (and about 200bhp). The RS equivalent is claimed to be getting two motors and 4WD


Sounds like a dogs dinner to me. The Pseudo RS will be twice as heavy with extra motors, batteries, drivetrain and what have you. The "eTTron" with it's single washing machine motor and RWD will offend everybody who thinks haldex and a 2.0ltr is the cat's pyjamas lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If thats the case there won't be a MK 4 TT.
Last week AE had their image of the EV TT sports car, so we won't know until it happens or doesn't.
Hoggy.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

tttony said:


> Pushing fake vents to the next level?


What fake vents. ??


----------



## MarkB (Aug 9, 2019)

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/1 ... -crossover
Yuk..


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

As electric cars are fast will there be demand for sports cars in future? A mundane hatch could offer supercar acceleration.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

It does seem as if the next TT is some form of electric SUV. That's not for me - I want a performance coupe, so I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ianle said:


> It does seem as if the next TT is some form of electric SUV. That's not for me - I want a performance coupe, so I'll stick with what I have.


Hi, It won't be TT then.
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well they stuck the worst of the worst in a TT and it was still considered a TT. 
If Audi can lower the TT to being a diesel car, electric can only be a step up.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Well a diesel TT (which didn't last very long) is very different from an electric SUV (which is a different car proposition altogether).


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

powerplay said:


> Who cares it's years away.
> 
> An all-electric TT or its replacement will be on my driveway when:
> 
> ...


As a former petrolhead I understand why you're saying that, but as a new Tesla owner I can promise you that the reality is that for 99 % of UK motorists today, an EV is perfectly practicable. You mostly charge overnight at home (full tank every morning) and longer trips only need a little pre planning so that a break can coincide with a supercharge. 20-30 minutes is all you'll really need.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pdk42 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares it's years away.
> ...


Not round my way. There are 3 tesla superchargers within driving distance of Manchester, the nearest being 20 miles away. That's a 40 mile round trip so probably an hours journey. Plus your time hanging around waiting for it to charge, and that assuming the charging points aren't already in use, or worse out of order.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They need to convert all the disused petrol stations/Eastern European car washers to electric charging stations.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

pdk42 said:


> 20-30 minutes is all you'll really need.


I'f I'm unlucky enough to only be able to fill up at peak times, my local Tesco can have cars queuing at every one of the sixteen pumps, sometimes 8-10 cars queing at a time in addition to the 16 already at pumps.

Now run the numbers if all these cars were electric and you just rock up to a station with 3 or 4 charging points, with one out of order - that will be the norm :roll: .

You'll be there for fudging hours. And you can't pop to Sainsbury's 1 mile away and just put up with 97ron for once, the next charging station in range is 5 miles away and all the points will probably be in use too :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

While that's true, electric cars in the main fuel over night when they not in use.
Doesn't help if you want to go beyond the range.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes I agree that's a big plus, and when I finally get one no doubt I'll be able to keep mine topped up at home for the majority of use.

But as time progresses and more of the population chooses or is eventually forced to ditch their petrol car in favour of electric, how will that pan out for all those in towns and cities with no garage or driveway parking?

I've no idea what the real-life numbers are but in big cities charging overnight will not be an option, that's gonna be the case for millions of cars - eventually.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The whole idea of car electrification hasn't been thought through. If it ever takes off the whole National Grid won't be able to take the strain. What happens if there's a power cut for whatever reason ? Or like has already been mentioned, if you need to make a journey longer than the range ? How do the batteries cope with winter, what with heaters, air con etc.

Should have stuck with Hydrogen, more environmentally friendly to make and use than batteries and easier to implement :?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

leopard said:


> Should have stuck with Hydrogen, more environmentally friendly to make and use than batteries and easier to implement :?


Hydrogen is actually not environmentally friendly to make. Splitting water is HARD. In fact, it takes so much energy that the vast majority of the hydrogen that is available today is produced from fossil fuels. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_production.

An additional problem is that hydrogen is incredibly difficult to store. It's gaseous at room temperature, and the molecule is so small that it leaks away very easily. Liquefaction itself requires a LOT of energy too, but there are some other promising ideas. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_storage.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

spidey3 said:


> Hydrogen is actually not environmentally friendly to make


Certainly more so than batteries and you don't have the associated problems of disposal, potentially hundreds of millions of units. The infrastructure that we have for petroleum and it's distribution could be modified for Hydrogen at a cost of course.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spidey3 said:


> An additional problem is that hydrogen is incredibly difficult to store. It's gaseous at room temperature, and the molecule is so small that it leaks away very easily. Liquefaction itself requires a LOT of energy too, but there are some other promising ideas. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_storage.


The idea of driving around sat on top of a 12 gallon tank of liquid hydrogen, at a pressure of 10,000 psi, makes me feel nervous.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From another Audi site -

"_Here are the pictures that show Audi is on a real charge when it comes to electric sports cars.

This is the preview of the new R4 - a production version of the stunning electric e-tron concept car, revealed at last month's Frankfurt Motor Show.

The R4 is also likely to spawn petrol-engined versions, giving the R8 a much anticipated smaller brother coupé that sits above the TT in the range.

Wowing crowds with its zero emissions electric powertrain, the e-tron was a big hit at Frankfurt. But only now has Audi of America's president Johan de Nysschen confirmed the Tesla Roadster rival will reach showrooms.

The project is likely to be helped by Audi's joint venture with fellow VW Group firm, Porsche, which will see the R4 share a new chassis with the next-generation Boxster and Cayman.

This new sports car range will feature an electric version at the very top of the line-up, with petrol versions underneath.

As you can see from our illustrations, it will look striking. It mixes the compact, squat proportions of the e-tron concept car with amazing design cues such as those LED C-shaped headlights, along with a trademark Audi grille and scalloped sides. Seen here in targa-topped roadster trim, it will also be available as a coupé and a drop-top.

The new flagship will be powered by a development of the e-tron's electric powertrain. There's a lithium-ion battery pack with four electric motors, two on each axle, giving it a fresh take on Audi's quattro four-wheel-drive theme.

These give an output of around 300bhp, as well as an incredible 4,500Nm of torque, delivering instant acceleration with 0-60mph in 4.8 seconds. Top speed is likely to jump from the concept's 124mph to a more supercar-like 140mph - all with no tailpipe emissions.

As in the concept, the 470kg lithium-ion battery is placed in the middle of the car, where the engine would be. Once fully charged, it promises to deliver a range of about 155 miles.

Drive is biased towards the rear - just like the R8 - and the chassis is a new aluminium spaceframe set-up with plastic body panels to keep weight down to around 1,500kg.

De Nysschen said he expects to see prototypes on the road within two years, so showroom-ready versions could arrive in 2012. That gives Audi time to refine the electric powertrain and decide whether it wants to lease batteries to customers - as Renault is planning - or include them in the price of the car.

Further down the range, the R4 will feature several engines from the current TT line-up, including a 335bhp 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo.

It's likely to arrive within the next two years."_


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

From the front end it looks like it was modelled on the Mk2 TT with smaller grill and rings not on the bonnet. Inside it has conventional twin binnacles rather than a VC, a rather small centre screen, bog standard heater control knobs out of a VW ...... and a gear stick.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

... "335bhp 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo."


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It must go back to 2010 - showroom ready in 2 years so 2012. That would explain the pics and the 335 bhp from 2.5 5 pot.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep, this was 2009. Link.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Not really a TT anymore 

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/1 ... -crossover


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Um, that link was posted a few comments ago :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,
Swiss get your ass back 'ere, time for a spanking :lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

I don't see a TT be based on Cayman/Boxster with mid engine platform, the TT will be completely useless compare to the MQB front engined 8S.
Also no more quattro and no more 5 cylinder engine, back to 4 cylinder turbo.
Or it must be engineered for a 180º turned MQB layout.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm really interested in a small electric sports car that doesn't cost the earth. I'm not a motorway warrior, 99% of my driving is under 200 miles in a day. Hell, usually less than 50 miles a day.

The mrs has an electric car which is just fine, but being an entry level Renault, entirely uninspiring. But I'd love a small AWD leccy car to nip to work or go for little jaunts in.

I'm not at all interested in a SUV (my attraction to the TT is AWD because I drive unclassified roads mostly, in the winter it's fantastic, but they're still roads, I don't need ground clearance for a field). Also it can't be as ugly as some of these mock ups, but I don't think Audi's designers are that bad.

The real sticker for me though is, I can't afford a new TT. So I can't see myself being able to get whatever Audi comes up with. Which leaves me with second hand petrol and an entry level leccy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Dash said:


> I'm really interested in a small electric sports car that doesn't cost the earth. I'm not a motorway warrior, 99% of my driving is under 200 miles in a day. Hell, usually less than 50 miles a day.
> 
> The mrs has an electric car which is just fine, but being an entry level Renault, entirely uninspiring. But I'd love a small AWD leccy car to nip to work or go for little jaunts in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you and thousands others. I wouldn't hold your breath on the TT though. If the "eTTron" happens at all it will be several years away and cost close to £50k. New EV city cars are starting to appear (e.g. Renault Zoe) but they are very expensive (£28k for the top of range model). Small electric sports cars are going to be very thin on the ground anyway and, again, a few years away. New versions of the MX5, Z4, etc? I suspect the first to appear will be an EV Cayman/Boxster 718, but that is going to be well north of £60k. In the meantime, go for a sporty EV hatch or just upgrade to a mk3 TT?

I wouldn't get too hung up on the AWD thing. It is undoubtedly a nice thing to have, but far from essential with our increasingly mild winters. A good FWD car (driven properly) will cope just fine with compacted snow etc.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I am hoping that many mundane EVs will have rapid acceleration without the "sports car" price.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> I wouldn't get too hung up on the AWD thing. It is undoubtedly a nice thing to have, but far from essential with our increasingly mild winters. A good FWD car (driven properly) will cope just fine with compacted snow etc.


Yes but 250+ BHP through just the front wheels? AWD for that kind of power, definitely.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ianle said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't get too hung up on the AWD thing. It is undoubtedly a nice thing to have, but far from essential with our increasingly mild winters. A good FWD car (driven properly) will cope just fine with compacted snow etc.
> ...


Honda Civic Type R "manages" it (that is what people told me. Although the 0-100 videos show a different story). Though I still agree with you. Anything with over 250hp should be RWD or AWD.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > Blade Runner said:
> ...


10-15 years ago all the car pundits were saying (mostly after driving the bonkers VXR) that you couldn't safely push more than 200 bhp through the front wheels. However, by the use of a proper mechanical diff or clever e-diffs, this FWD limit was slowly pushed up to around 300. Not just by Honda with the civic type R, but several other hot hatches (e.g. Focus ST, Golf GTI TCR, Megane RS, i30N). And anyway, there is no rule that a great small sports car has to have more than 250 bhp (e.g. MX-5). Cars like the TTS and Z4 replacements certainly will have (they are locked in their own little "arms race") but this little sub-thread started with someone saying that they couldn't afford either.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> 10-15 years ago all the car pundits were saying (mostly after driving the bonkers VXR) that you couldn't safely push more than 200 bhp through the front wheels. However, by the use of a proper mechanical diff or clever e-diffs, this FWD limit was slowly pushed up to around 300. Not just by Honda with the civic type R, but several other hot hatches (e.g. Focus ST, Golf GTI TCR, Megane RS, i30N). And anyway, there is no rule that a great small sports car has to have more than 250 bhp (e.g. MX-5). Cars like the TTS and Z4 replacements certainly will have (they are locked in their own little "arms race") but this little sub-thread started with someone saying that they couldn't afford either.


I know that they pushed the limit with many cars that you mentioned. That is a given. However some cars, I just cant see the point in having so much HP while being FWD. Not for sake of safety. More for the ability to deliver the power to the tarmac. What good is your 316hp if you spill it all over the road while shredding your rubber? (I mean its fun as hell, especially on RWD muscle cars). But FWD with 316hp has a slipper start at best conditions akin to a car with 250hp awd.
Yes the tech is there. Its getting better and its undoubtedly fun for engineers to push the boundaries of FWD. Power to them.

Still, checking out all the 0-100 for Civic Type R, I can see (we can see) that even the best drivers struggle to make it work even with the best tyres. So many precious seconds wasted due to wheel spin. Maybe its fun for some people to have that.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

I think the aluminum TT body can be much simpler adapted to the MEB architecture then the Cayman/Boxster platform.
I really would not mind a dual motor MEB based TT (RS) with 400+ hp.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Four-Door TT coming In 2021.

The four-door TT would allegedly replace the A3 Sportback and A5 Sportback.

https://www.motor1.com/news/391547/audi ... -tt-rumor/


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Four door TT :lol: Never happen, that's just the usual BS being spun out. If you want a four door Audi with some poke, you buy an S3/RS3 saloon. As to electric cars going mainstream, we're years away. Pal of mine has a Tesla Model 3 and whilst it accelerates like a bullet, it can't sustain that power for long and any decent length of journey has to be well planned due to range and availability of charging points. He mainly uses it to commute to work and has many a 'oh my God I'm about to run out of juice' moments. He's now sold it and bought a Panamera Turbo S - good lad


----------

